# Getting motorbike licence in Malaysia (Penang)



## motema15

hi there,

I"m asking this question on behalf of my sister, who is moving to Penang to work as an English teacher. The school provides health insurance, and I've looked at the policy, which says it doesn't cover anything she does that is 'not legal.'

She wants to ride a motorbike in Penang. I am thinking that she will have to get licensed in Malaysia in order to become a 'legal' rider and be covered by health insurance. (She will also have an international car license, from Australia. But, she doesn't have a motorbike license here in Australia).

So, 2 questions:
Am I correct in thinking she'll have to get a Malaysian motorbike license to be covered by health insurance? (Or would an international car license cover her?)

How complicated is it to get a motorbike license? Does she have to go for training, or can she just go to an office and apply for one? 

thanks!

Emma


----------



## thewitt

She will have to take a test and get a motorbike license. She would get caught without one anyway, cause there are constant roadblocks here where they check licenses...


----------



## Dondolo

thewitt said:


> She will have to take a test and get a motorbike license. She would get caught without one anyway, cause there are constant roadblocks here where they check licenses...


The Australian bike license is valid in Malaysia?thank you


----------



## askpat88

*Car license*



motema15 said:


> hi there,
> 
> I"m asking this question on behalf of my sister, who is moving to Penang to work as an English teacher. The school provides health insurance, and I've looked at the policy, which says it doesn't cover anything she does that is 'not legal.'
> 
> She wants to ride a motorbike in Penang. I am thinking that she will have to get licensed in Malaysia in order to become a 'legal' rider and be covered by health insurance. (She will also have an international car license, from Australia. But, she doesn't have a motorbike license here in Australia).
> 
> So, 2 questions:
> Am I correct in thinking she'll have to get a Malaysian motorbike license to be covered by health insurance? (Or would an international car license cover her?)
> 
> How complicated is it to get a motorbike license? Does she have to go for training, or can she just go to an office and apply for one?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Emma



If possible it will be better for her to drive in Penang


----------



## lorgnette

International driving license allows her one year of driving in Malaysia and it is not renewable. 

A Malaysian DL: register and pass highway codes and driving/riding tests. However with an Aus DL, she might be able to convert and request to be downgraded --scooter DL is lower than Vehicle classes DL.

Either conversion or direct passing the tests, she should have a Malaysian DL to be covered for insurance and in road block checks. Only very few agents cover overseas licence and premium is higher than local.


----------

